
When Cyber Fraud Hits Businesses, Banks May Not Offer Protection - pmcpinto
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2015/09/15/440252972/when-cyber-fraud-hits-businesses-banks-may-not-offer-protection
======
jsjohnst
I've said for years, using a debit card for purchases is foolish, yet another
example of why. Banks have done a “good job” of hiding it from consumers, but
to believe you universally have the same fraud protections using it as with a
normal credit card is just crazy.

~~~
cbd1984
Since when do you have fraud protection with credit cards?

